# Will you be getting a flu shot?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Will you be getting a flu shot this year if not already?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got mine. Our company offers them free if you want it. Simple economics ,when they stopped it some time back the lost days were costly to us system wide. They reinstated it fired the idiot they stopped it and lost days dropped by a huge amount.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

NOPE!! I'm 37 and pretty damn healthy. I would rather just get the flu and build my immune system.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

On the fence. This year's shot is not for the right strains, I hear. First ex-wife is dealing with the flu right now, and she got the shot.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I got deftly sick the last time I got a flu shot.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James m said:


> I got deftly sick the last time I got a flu shot.


^^^^ That!!! I hear that a lot. hehe


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

You may have got sick, but the shot was not the source. I got the shot this year, think I got it last year too. No co pay, not free. Was part of my health plan I pay for via employer. There are muted strains of the same flu out this year. Unless you get sick and have the lab work done to confirm you have blank strain of the flu all you have is your claim you have the flu.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GasholeWillie said:


> You may have got sick, but the shot was not the source. I got the shot this year, think I got it last year too. No co pay, not free. Was part of my health plan I pay for via employer. There are muted strains of the same flu out this year. Unless you get sick and have the lab work done to confirm you have blank strain of the flu all you have is your claim you have the flu.


The ex was tested and verified - she got the flu. That was the first thing I asked.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> The ex was tested and verified - she got the flu. That was the first thing I asked.


Only way to know for sure, good for her. I'm wondering if Tamiflu would be effective for her, it has a first symptom like day or 2 must be used time frame.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Already got the flu shot.
But this year from Halloween through Christmas (so far) there have been some NASTY Non-Influenza viruses that hit our region. Whole fam has been down off and on - sometime all of us at once. We have taken so much Sudafed and Mucinex I'm not sure I can buy any more legally and Walter White keeps coming by looking to see if he can harvest some of my snot.

Not sure why this year seems to have been much worse than any other year. Could it be all of the illegals teaming with disease crossing the border just 150 miles to my south?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GasholeWillie said:


> Only way to know for sure, good for her. I'm wondering if Tamiflu would be effective for her, it has a first symptom like day or 2 must be used time frame.


She was in Mississippi for her husband's daughter's wedding when she started showing symptoms, but didn't get tested until she got back to Kentucky. I doubt she even thought to try Tamiflu. The good news is she found out before she went back to work. She is an art teacher in a public school. Then again, that is probably where she caught it. Kids. That's why I trust no one until they are old enough to pay taxes.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Mish said:


> NOPE!! I'm 37 and pretty damn healthy. I would rather just get the flu and build my immune system.


From what I understand, the flu shot is basically a dose of the flu virus in dead form, meaning your body builds up it's immune system against the flu, that is how it works. Not sure not getting the flu shot and then perhaps getting the flu has any advantages except for missing some work and catching up on old movies throughout those sleepless nights. Then again, I am not a doctor, nor stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im not letting the guberment put anything inside of me.... nuff said!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Correct - In the US, Flu injections are all dead viruses. They cause your body to build a resistance to that particular virus because it has seen the virus in the system. BUT! If you get the nasal spray, it is a very weakened LIVE INFLUENZA VIRUS. So choose wisely.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I've never had the flu or cold, no need for shots.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

10 Reasons Why Flu Shots Are More Dangerous Than The Flu! - Underground Health

The Shocking Truth About Flu Deaths and the Flu Shot! - Wellness Achiever

They provide a false sense of security while exposing you to serious health risks. Flu vaccines contain a known developmental neurotoxin, Thimerosal, a mercury based preservative. The risks increase dramatically for a developing fetus.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Why some people don't get the flu - Health - Cold and flu | NBC News


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

The Truth About the Flu Shot » Dr. Tenpenny

What's in the regular flu shot?

•Egg proteins: including avian contaminant viruses
•Gelatin: can cause allergic reactions and anaphylaxis are usually associated with sensitivity to egg or gelatin
•Polysorbate 80 (Tween80™): can cause severe allergic reactions, including anaphylaxis. Also associated with inferility in female mice.
•Formaldehyde: known carcinogen
•Triton X100: a strong detergent
•Sucrose: table sugar
•Resin: known to cause allergic reactions
•Gentamycin: an antibiotic
•Thimerosal: mercury is still in multidose flu shot vials


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There's a flu vaccine manufacturer down the road a bit. The people working in there making the vaccine get sick all of the time.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Id say if the flu shot worked there wouldnt be the flu I applaud vaccines for alot of things but those actually eradicate a disease. The flu shot is more money maker than anything else especially when you boil the benefit down to Welp we guessed which ones we put in there.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't like getting shot.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

NO - I do not trust anything the (SEE DEE SEE) recommends!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Done deal.both of us.just in case.I have not had the flu since I was about 20.wife cant remember the last flu she had.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

absolutely not...I am scared of needles


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> absolutely not...I am scared of needles


Just do as I do; take a very abrupt, short nap when you see the needle. :laughhard:


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ THIS! ^^

I hate needles. As long as I don't see it, I do ok. But show me that sumbiach and I'll tinkle and tell you where you can find the Rebel Base just to get out of it. And then yes, the abrupt short nap follows immediately after. I can handle all sorts of gruesome stuff, but needles do me in ASAP.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

lmao ya last time I got blood work done the Nurse said something was weird about my blood and I took the bait and looked at the needle sucking the life from me...black dots were the last thing I saw...I feel funny


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Got ours a couple months ago. Don't go a season without one.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm hard to get blood out of. Every time I go for blood at the local place I get poked and dug and then I have to drive to the regular main hospital. Then after a floor hockey accident in high school I needed a few stitches in my forearm, and I decided to watch. It really freaked out the nurse putting them in.

Yea so on the flu. The people at the vaccine manufacturer catch the flu, then they get fired.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I got a flu shot for over 20 years, and maybe got the flu once. I stopped taking the flu shot about 4 or 5 years ago and never got it...UNTIL THIS DAMN YEAR!

Brother's family visited us for Thanksgiving and he called a few days later and said his family was just diagnosed with the flu and we better get checked out. Mrs Slippy was already showing signs and we got appointments and sure enough...The Flu! The doc hit me with all the ammo he could prescribe; His big mean Nurselady shot some "Cillin" drug in my ass, he prescribed some TamiFlu, and 5 days of Z-Pac plus a round of Prednisone and it knocked the flu out pretty fast. I maybe suffered for 3 -4 days.

Mrs Slippy took the same drugs but evidently hers was too far gone for the TamiFlu to work and she was out for about 10 days. I've since learned that TamiFlu needs to be taken very early and it will work. 

Next year we're going back to taking the flu shot.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

James m said:


> I'm hard to get blood out of. Every time I go for blood at the local place I get poked and dug and then I have to drive to the regular main hospital. Then after a floor hockey accident in high school I needed a few stitches in my forearm, and I decided to watch. It really freaked out the nurse putting them in.
> 
> Yea so on the flu. The people at the vaccine manufacturer catch the flu, then they get fired.


Levels of crazy my friend you just reminded me of the last time someone medically freaked me out. A buddy came to me asking for a bunch of gauze and some suture and I was like Hummmmm why do you need it. Without skipping a beat he said I seen how XXXXX's circumcision came out you were busy so I did it myself and I was like :armata_PDT_23: you BLEEP hard SOB mad props bro mad props you gotta show me now though and then it was  followed by my terrible attempts to fix his butchery all in all it didnt come out too badly but that was pretty much the only time someone actually shocked me BLEEP hard mother freaker circumcised himself


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's nuts, I guess he won.

There was a young teenage girl that flipped her car over in my uncle's yard. His house was by the road and near the high school. She had a little red speedster. She actually lost an arm. A while later I hear she was talking about how fast her car was in the hospital. I guess it was fast wasn't it. Kinda sad too?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While there are lots of different flu virus around, a lot of them are mutations of the flu that went around years ago. When N1H1 virus was going around a few years ago, they found that people who got a kissing cousin of N1H1 had an immunity to N1H1. I haven't had a case of the flu since I got out of the Air Force 30+ years ago. The crap they put in these vaccines scare me more that the flu.
The immunity you build up after getting the flu lasts forever, getting the shot only protects you for about a year.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> Im not letting the guberment put anything inside of me.... nuff said!


Oh they will, before April 15th


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have over the years looked at the arguments on both side of vaccines for many things . Having had every one know to man many twice or more I guess you can say I and a good case study. My health is outstanding ever for someone half my age. For me to miss time on duty or in my civilian life to miss work due to illness is unheard of.
I have done pretty well in life so it seems mercury has not fired my brain. Having spent time in many countries with all kinds of wide spread diseases and never been effected by any.
There were a few things I questioned some like anthrax due to record not keeping up I had the series more than once. If I had it all to do over again I would get right back in line.
Polio.... May sound strange to some but I have know people in my life stricken with it because their parents had by passed the shot . Not a pretty sight when you know it could have been prevented.
As I have stated before the work day numbers speak loudly in favor of the flu short . I look at the before after then when shots were stopped and started again. It is like an on off switch and the numbers are easy to see.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I got my flu shot in September and the chills and bodyaches just set in this evening. $25.00 I'll never get back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I got my flu shot in September and the chills and bodyaches just set in this evening. $25.00 I'll never get back.


Dang, man; sorry to hear that. They say the flu is worst on kids and the elderly!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I got my flu shot in September and the chills and bodyaches just set in this evening. $25.00 I'll never get back.


Hope it's mild, feel better soon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Still waiting for SCI-TECH to tase me for that last comment!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I feel for you. Hope you get better as soon as possible.


----------



## Oneman (Dec 29, 2014)

Get a free one every September, Im retired and so Qualify, That Dont mean I do nothing all day, very much the opposite,
there is lots more life in this old dog.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I see we're at epidemic early, so clearly, flu shots without even a single flu that is running do not have a "placebo" effect, just a financial one.... (and whatever else...)

Disclaimer: I believe the cdc would say anything for a buck and have no doubt they would falsify numbers. Just because they said "epidemic" to sell worthless vaccines doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The shot isn't always effective. Not all strains are covered by the vaccine. 

However, it's better to be partially covered than not at all so I typically get one free from my employer ever year.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

<<However, it's better to be partially covered than not at all >>

I'm wondering why people believe that?
I saw that the old folks will get double doses or more too. That means increased illness from it, allergy deaths and increased auto-immune deaths more than more "protection". Americans are not scientific - they're "reassurance" and "parent" seeking....that is not the advisable attitude to take towards a gov. Especially a muslim one...


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolutely not. There have been reports already that this year's Flu shot is and will be in effective any. The Flu shot IMHO is a waste of time. From my professional experience as a Certified Master Herbalist the thing that the average person should focus on is a health immune system and during the Winter season take extra vitamin D due to the lack of sun. Any disease will facilitate itself aggressively when the immune system is weak or compromised. 

I personal believe that the CDC's recommendation should be evaluate and at best taken with a grain of salt. There is a great deal of money made behind the promotion and recommendation of not just the Flu Shot but other so called vaccines and pharmaceutical drugs. 

Personal research should be looked into what the Flu Shot is manufactured from and then decide if it is something you want to do next year. Now December 30, 2015 it too late to take it. BTW it is my understanding that the Flu Shot be taken 30-45 days prior to "Flu Season" as the body needs to receive the "dead" virus and build up the immune against the live virus.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No. The flu mutates easily and constantly rendering it ineffective. I have also seem a study linking annual flu shots to dimentsia.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nope. I never get one and never get sick. Yet everyone I know that gets them seems to get sick. Could just be that I have a really good immune system.


----------

